# Is an invisible fence worth it or needed?



## FlyVizslasFly (Mar 1, 2015)

We were originally going to get an invisible fence on our property (2acres) some wooded and some open space. As a pup he does not seem to wander too far from either me or my wife when we take him out. We take him out and allow him to run for at least 2 hours a day. We throw a ball or stick for him and also play hide and seek. 

With all of this outside time, he still stays close by and if he does not see us, he comes looking immediately. We are thinking this is mainly due to his Velcro Dog attributes. Will this stay the same as he gets older or will he at some point decide that exploring on his own is much more important to him than staying close to one of us? Is it worth investing in the invisible fence?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

That's a decision only you can make... BUT don't think for a minute that a Vizsla will never wander off. It happens. I adopted my dog Willie out of the dog pound. He had been picked up by Animal Control, running stray (probably lost). So they can and do wander off. 

The invisible fence can work well, depending on your situation. I live near an active coyote pack, and have a traditional Anchor fence. It works to keep my dog safe from the coyotes. Just a few weeks ago there were about a dozen coyotes wandering around out on the ice after dark (I live on a lake). The moon was bright that night, so I could see them. They were right in front of my house. Willie stood out there staring at them, transfixed. Then I made him come in the house. I don't know if a pack would actually gang up on a dog as big as Willie... and I don't want to find out. But the traditional fence gives me some sense of security.


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Excellent point about a physical fence keeping other creatures out...

Bob will disagree with me, but I think you should get a fence of some sort. Lua has always been velcro, but she recently ran away while we were out of town visiting my mom who has an open 1.5 acres. It wasn't that she wanted to go exploring necessarily, but she got carried away following her nose and couldn't find her way back home. She was found luckily a couple days later several miles from the house, and was terrified and miserable the entire time. So to save both myself and my dog the worry, any house I buy will either have a fence, or I'll put one in. They do get expensive, but for me, the peace of mind is worth it. 

It is kind of a pain in the butt to train to an electric fence (ex, you're not supposed to let them out in the yard without a leash until they are completely trained to the perimeter), but these dogs are so darn smart that they get the idea quickly.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Fly - sounds like when the pup is out - you are there with it - if you intend 2 let the pup out alone - a fence is the only answer - keeps the pup in & critters OUT !!! the first year I teach WHOA & HERE - a 30ft check cord helps me feel almost safe - PIKE my 1st E-collar pup @ a year old - I love it - training is the greatest fence ever built - back yard or in a 1000ac field - it works - PIKE goes out the door - I am with him !!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

While I know owners that don't use any type of fence, I cant image not having one. Two of my pups stayed closer to me when very young, but became bolder as they grew. Not unusual now for them to be 50-100 yards from me on runs. They do check on me, but unless thirsty, or I call them in they stay a good distance away. I have lost one of them in the field years ago. I'm not sure why she took off, but feel she was probably chasing a deer, or rabbit. When you can't find your dog panic sets in quickly. I was lucky that she strolled up the driveway to a farmers house 2 miles away from where I last saw her. She had my cell number on her collar, and was back with me the same day. 

This is a post on a different forum this morning, and the dog is a vizsla.
Our beloved Hunter got hit by a car tonight. Among other things, he has a hip fracture and we're starting to search for possible places to take him for surgery in the Bay Area (we live in Oakland but will travel for top notch care). Thank you in advance for any recommendations. We're heartbroken but hopeful.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

another op - get a Garmin Alpha collar - I have 1 just 4 hunts out west & up North - puts my mind 2 rest - truth is - we try 2 protect our V - but this is like trying 2 catch the wind in our hands !!!!!!!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I would definitely say having some kind of fence is a must. Dharma is still pretty Velcro at almost 2 years old. She comes when we call her. I still never trust anything though........ Our yard was fenced off, but not gated. When we knew we were getting her we put in high wooden gates. If she is in the backyard we still constantly check on her.


----------

